# Sony Alpha 380 repair - Camera not shooting what I see when taking photo



## Wildjack (Aug 23, 2015)

Not sure what is wrong with my camera, but seems like something inside the camera is pointing a little to the left, and not straight forward as it should.

The picture below, the middle of the photo should be right between the lamps, i.e the cigar box in the middel, and the three shelves on each side of the center.




 

If it's something inside the camera which has taken a knock, and are off, can this be fixed, and what would an estimated price be?

I could just send it in, but seems like I have to pay 80USD (in Denmark), just to have the camera examined, and given that I can find used cameras in the 300USD area, I assume it wouldn't make much sense to spend 80USD + cost of fixing it, at this might not be that much cheaper (and could essentially be way more expensive, so the 80USD might be a sunk cost).


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes, I agree ... if you get any repairs done it will cost much ... and for the age of your camera you should consider buying another one instead.


----------

